# Building a garage what features do you wish you had or recommend?



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Not gonna be a massive garage by any means but shud be 11-12ft wide and maybe 20ft long and will only be used for light mechanical work and mainly cleaning

Trying to think before build starts what I should be doing now

Leaving it plumbed for a sink at later date
Planning a radiator as boiler will be in there 
Outside hot tap (back of the house)
Plenty of power points and extra lighting 

Anything else that's handy done and worth doing at building stage?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Pitched roof or flat roof?

Usable loft space would be a bonus


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes pitched roof hoping to have it enclosed and an access panel

My old garage was an aladdins cave up above


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Network access for streaming music etc - could use powerline adapters if cabling is awkward.

If its a pitch roof think about access in a convenient place so it can be used for storage.

Depending on where its situated a window for natural light ? velux or similar in the roof maybe ?

Wiring for outside lights up in the sofits for downlighters ?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Crafty said:


> Network access for streaming music etc - could use powerline adapters if cabling is awkward.


I'm old enough to remember FM :lol:


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Network adapted etc a good shout as phone signal will be poor and I'm going to be relying on wifi and the mobile providers app &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Uncle Winnet (May 10, 2006)

im currently planing my garage and 1 thing im planning to do is to install a 2 post lift later down the line so im haveing the floor layed for the REQUIRED 6 inch ( 150MM ) THICKNESS to take the lift also im haveing a separate Consumer Unit fuse box 

i am also planing to have a big work bench lots off lighting and power supplies


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

As much as I would LOVE a ramp it's never gonna happen and its in middle of a residential development... Maybe in the next house will be looking for a double or triple build/prefab at that stage and look at Ramps/lifts


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Saw this this morning and now MoK mentions a lift -not great but good enough for w/e cowboys?

http://www.ezcarlift.com/ezcarlift_features.html


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

If I had the space and opportunity to build a garage I would definitely make it wider. So you can get a decent sized car in with all doors wide open and still space to walk around the car. 6m should do it!!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Saw this this morning and now MoK mentions a lift -not great but good enough for w/e cowboys?
> 
> http://www.ezcarlift.com/ezcarlift_features.html


That's very natty, can't find price though.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

My mate is just building a garage at the moment and he's putting in a small inspection pit cracking idea!


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Pit is OK if you are big on diy mechanics but for detailing, I would imagine a small ramp lets you take wheels off and tackle panels at a more suitable height?

No experience of either here - just saying!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah we hadn't planned on a house move for another few years tbh and on weighing up all the options at present this is our best option for everything else family wise the builder won't deviate from his garage widths and tbh a useable garden for the family is high on the priority so eating into that with a v wide garage isn't appealing either

My last garage was about 12 ft wide and was good but not long enuff

If this one is 11ft wide and a decent length I will be happy as I keep clutter to an absolute minimum in a shed

Hoping for a considerable enclosed carport on the gable of the house right upto the garage too which should be good for car maintenance/cleaning too


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

Hufty said:


> That's very natty, can't find price though.


It's currently $1850!!!

I nearly fell over

There are some reasonable bits from a UK place

http://www.cjautos.org.uk/


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

For your lighting have a look at this LED lighting http://www.lyco.co.uk/deltech-50w-cool-white-led-batten-5ft.html I put it in my garage back in November after a recommendation on here. Fantastic lighting at an good price.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Size, big as humanly possible. Parents built our house and single garage 6 years ago. If only I knew back then


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

If its brick built how about a chimney and a log burner?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

For me, size and if possible a 2 poster ramp would be my top priorities if I was building one


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My garage I built in last house I had hot and cold water put in with a catering sink so nice and deep. Great for washing all sorts then!! Definitely loft space too. Can't wait(hopefully Easter) to get current concrete panel garage with flat roof knocked down and brick one built. This one I'll board out right round, only partially did last one.


----------



## Mr Max (Nov 14, 2015)

Get it built at a slant, let all the leaking fluids flow out the door?.......


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Hot, cold water, waste, electric shower also plumed in (often used for hot water supply)' tv/radio aerial, cat5 or suitable wifi bounced, TV on wall, speakers also affixed. 

Fridge for summer use..


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Mr Max said:


> Get it built at a slant, let all the leaking fluids flow out the door?.......


And expect a knock from the authorities lol. I moved into a house already with a large double garage. Wish I had hot/cold water taps in garage and internet/wifi inside


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Sanded / Leveled floor with an Epoxy coating.
Decent Lighting.
Elec Roller door (saves internal space). with a UPS - for power cuts!
Some form of heating.
Warm Water.
Wall Painted White, or better still plastered.
Cat5/6
Fridge
Good storage, Workbench


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Interesting thread as I'm in the process of moving house and will be swapping my current double garage for another (of approx the same size and with a pitched roof). 

Things I'm having in are:

Gloss white panelling on all the walls
Some sort of white ceiling -be that cladding or suspended of some kind
Grey vinyl flooring
One full wall with fitted units
Dehumidifier and some sort of heating*
Boarding 1/3rd of the roof with a loft ladder for access
Loads of additional LED lighting and power points
TV and Hi-Fi built into aforementioned units

(*ideally I'd like to have plumbed in a couple of radiators from the oil-burning central heating boiler in the main house, but it's 20ft or so away so not really financially - or logistically - feasible. I'd have liked a sink as well, but not sure that's a goer either until I get there and can evaluate properly.)

I have kicked around the idea of installing either a scissor lift or a two-poster but tbh. for the times I'd actually use it, I couldn't really justify the expense, plus the former never look that stable to me, and don't give the same floorpan access, although they do leave the wheels free, of course.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Loving this thread, and it's good to see another RMSer on here!


----------



## thestig84 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine has just been built so I am currently deciding/working on the inside.

Its not as grand as a lot here but planning to have: 

-Insulated electric roller door
-Plenty of power points with one USB socket by the work bench
-Wifi will be fine as its attached and right next to the router
-I have a spare TV so will put the on the wall with freesat
-Craftsman adjustable hydraulic garage stool
-Interlocking floor tiles I have found cheaper in the states so will bring them back next time I'm out there
-Good lighting and painting it white


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Uncle Winnet said:


> im currently planing my garage and 1 thing im planning to do is to install a 2 post lift later down the line so im haveing the floor layed for the REQUIRED 6 inch ( 150MM ) THICKNESS to take the lift


You sure 6" is enough for a 2 post lift. My 4 post lift is sitting on 8" of concrete as per the spec of the manufacturers and from what I know 2 post lifts need more that 4 posts lifts


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Some good points thanks guys...

Have a few old lcd TVs kicking about so hey could be put to good use maybe even stretch to a cheap sound bar but have a decent enuff technics midi seperates system from back in the day would maybe even do

Boiler will be in there so def contemplating a radiator and mr max has kindly given me the link of www.jaseals.com or uk to order up draft excluders for the garage door

Don't think I will ever have the use of a lift in there tbh as much as I would like one...

It'll prob be 10-11 ft wide and 20ft long so nothing massive or industrial

Hope to get mats for the flooring too

Gonna be left plumbed for a sink hot and cold feed and waste with an outdoor socket and hot water tap outside too

Have some extra fluorescent tube lighting lined up too and will be a plastered finish so easy painted if builder doesn't get that finish

At least six double socket power points


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

An outside area which has good drainage for a wash bay might be good to and maybe back wall all with shelf space and cupboards for all your stuff and tools .


----------

